# Cute Crocs?



## sunnie1653 (Apr 11, 2008)

Say it isn't so! I think the heeled ones have like a 4" heel!! Holy jeez.


(sorry I couldn't find a big picture of the heeled ones!) 

View attachment coral.jpg


View attachment pink.jpg


View attachment chocolatepink.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 11, 2008)

I have the pink ones, Sunnie. Just don't wear them in extreme heat...else your feet will sweat (well, if you're anything like me). I also have some of the flip flops and they are super comfy...and kinda cute for casual days, I wouldn't wear them to a club or anything...


----------



## sunnie1653 (Apr 11, 2008)

I want to get the sling-back ones. In THAT color. I love them!  

My feet don't do too bad in the crocs I have, so y'think I'll be ok?


----------



## Tooz (Apr 11, 2008)

Crocs: the antichrist. Sadly, I own one pair of the originals, for flying and certain errands. Crocs are awful, though.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 11, 2008)

sunnie1653 said:


> I want to get the sling-back ones. In THAT color. I love them!
> 
> My feet don't do too bad in the crocs I have, so y'think I'll be ok?



You should be fine then...I just tend to have feet that are hot, all the time.


----------



## MaryClaire (Apr 11, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Crocs: the antichrist. Sadly, I own one pair of the originals, for flying and certain errands. Crocs are awful, though.



Why are Crocs awful?? 

I love them!!


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh how I wish these and their Mary Janes were in wide widths. I would LOVE to have a pair of their Mary Janes but they are too narrow...


----------



## Crystal (Apr 11, 2008)

I love those pink ones!

So much cuter than the original crocs, that all looked the same.

I have a flip-flip pair of crocs for when I take a shower (I live in a dorm. Yuck. )


----------



## LalaCity (Apr 12, 2008)

I think the high-heeled crocs are cute...are they very comfy? If so, I will wear them...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 12, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I think the high-heeled crocs are cute...are they very comfy? If so, I will wear them...



Me too. I think I would wear those too if they turn out to be well fitting and comfortable.

For the most part I've found Crocs to be ugly. When my feet are screaming however I'm grateful to have them. I have both the clogs and the flip flops.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 12, 2008)

MaryClaire said:


> Why are Crocs awful??
> 
> I love them!!



They are all hideously ugly.


----------



## Neen (Apr 12, 2008)

haha, yeah, good for workin in the garden, in the summer on the beach... but if you leave crocs in the sun, they will SHRINK! I had this happen. Crocs are so damn expensive..and it sucks, they shrunk from a size 8 to a 5! gave them to my little cousin...fit him fine!


----------



## g-squared (Apr 12, 2008)

I remember last year that some guys at my school were even wearing crocs, i just remember thinking that wearing crocs in public should be made into the 8th deadly sin.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 12, 2008)

I've never worn crocs....id like to try them someday...but when i see them..i cant help but think about those god awful ugly orange ones that Mario Batali, who I can't stand anyway, wears...ick

lol


----------



## JayInBuff (Apr 12, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> For the most part I've found Crocs to be ugly. When my feet are screaming however I'm grateful to have them. I have both the clogs and the flip flops.



That's how I feel. I've yet to see a pair I've thought looked good. They also look so uncomfortable until you feel how soft they are. But I don't think I could wear something I thought was that ugly. However, I don't blame others for wearing them. Just know there are appropriate and inappropriate places to wear them.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 12, 2008)

JayInBuff said:


> That's how I feel. I've yet to see a pair I've thought looked good. They also look so uncomfortable until you feel how soft they are. But I don't think I could wear something I thought was that ugly. However, I don't blame others for wearing them. Just know there are appropriate and inappropriate places to wear them.



It was an FA who turned me on to them years ago. I saw he and his SS wife wearing matching pairs and I started to make fun of them. He then slipped them off and dared me to try them and that's when I stopped laughing. They're still ugly though.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok, I agree that Crocs in general are ugly but that slingback pair is cute. I'd actually wear those.


----------



## toni (Apr 12, 2008)

The standard ones are ugly. However, those heels are super cute. I just might order a pair. :happy:


----------



## indy500tchr (Apr 12, 2008)

I love my mary jane crocs...they are much cutier than the originals but i'd take comfort over attractivness anyday...i would love to see if the one's w/ heels are comfy...i would love to be able to wear heels.


----------



## Suze (Apr 12, 2008)

i think its weird how they've become so popular. you only live once. why not wear something cute instead? (it is possible to find cute & comfy shoes.)


----------



## supersoup (Apr 12, 2008)

i love my crocs. i don't give shit at all that they are ugly.


----------



## Ivy (Apr 12, 2008)

this killed my boner.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Apr 13, 2008)

Ivy said:


> this killed my boner.





Sorry to ruin your evening.


----------



## indy500tchr (Apr 13, 2008)

I just bought two pairs of mary jane's today (black and light pink pearl). I wanna find the chunky heel one's but can't seem to locate them anywhere.


----------



## MaryClaire (Apr 13, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> I just bought two pairs of mary jane's today (black and light pink pearl). I wanna find the chunky heel one's but can't seem to locate them anywhere.



Try the croc website they have everything!!


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 13, 2008)

Ahhh I love my crocs! I've got the original style ones in bright turquoise, with little flowers & cherries in the holes. They're cool in my book (altho i never wear the strap at the back!)


----------



## juicylittlefatgrl (Apr 19, 2008)

Crocks always inspire hatred from those that dont like them, such passion lol 

I first got a pair of crocks as a gift from my best friend. He wore them and thought I would find them comfy... ok so I got them and stuck them on. For once when I took a walk my back and feet didnt hurt. So I have ordered so many different types of crocks, I live in Florida and people are more relaxed so its not an odd thing for us to wear. I have flip flops, a retro looking wedge which is in fact very cute and is three inches high, and a few pairs of maryjanes. I intend on getting the new four inch ones but they were on back order in the two colors I want. I think they will be nice with a blue jean skirt or jeans... and wont leave my feet in pain. I am unwilling to suffer with my feet, before crocks I often wore clark clog like things, and birkenstocks lol so Ive never been the girl in the killer shoes unless it comes to really getting dolled up. 

Crocks Rock! :smitten:


----------



## Suze (Apr 19, 2008)

^
we should start a crocs thread. the haters v.s the supporters.
it would be so much fun!

Croc's Sucks!
i would steal my mothers and burn them if they weren't made of cheap plastic.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 19, 2008)

Crocs suck, but croc's suck even MORE. :batting:


----------



## Suze (Apr 19, 2008)

^
yeah, that's what i said. 
(the fact that i can't even spell it right just proves how much i hate them. hehe)


----------



## Tooz (Apr 19, 2008)

susieQ said:


> ^
> yeah, that's what i said.
> (the fact that i can't even spell it right just proves how much i hate them. hehe)



Haha, I actually was poking fun at someone else here.  Did you do it, too? I don't even know.


----------



## Suze (Apr 19, 2008)

yep, sure did!
(i took me a while to see where you were going, i'm a bit slow sometimes. the curse of speaking another language?)


----------



## juicylittlefatgrl (Apr 19, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Haha, I actually was poking fun at someone else here.  Did you do it, too? I don't even know.



Im dyslexic, I mispell many words. I posted in the thread because I was trying to be helpful for those women of size that might want to look into the shoes I felt was really good for my back and legs, not so much to be picked at for my taste or spelling. If its bringing you some joy to do that then have fun, it is the weekend after all!:batting:


----------



## Tooz (Apr 19, 2008)

juicylittlefatgrl said:


> Im dyslexic, I mispell many words. I posted in the thread because I was trying to be helpful for those women of size that might want to look into the shoes I felt was really good for my back and legs, not so much to be picked at for my taste or spelling. If its bringing you some joy to do that then have fun, it is the weekend after all!:batting:



Also, not you. I am not going to discuss it in the open any longer.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

Tooz said:


> They are all hideously ugly.



I am with Tooz...I detest them...how fugly they ALL are! *ducking*


----------



## Tooz (Apr 19, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> I am with Tooz...I detest them...how fugly they ALL are! *ducking*



We def. need a "Crocs are ugly" group/thread.


----------



## LalaCity (Apr 20, 2008)

But little kids look sooooooo cute in them! Grown-ups, not so much...


----------



## ripley (Apr 22, 2008)

I have the pink ones shown in the OP (but in black)...and there are not enough holes, they make fart noises when I take a step.


----------



## wistful (Apr 22, 2008)

ripley said:


> I have the pink ones shown in the OP (but in black)...and there are not enough holes, they make fart noises when I take a step.



I have a feeling this is just an issue with the sort of material crocs are made out of.Way back when in the olden days, I had the same problem with jelly shoes.


----------



## HugKiss (Apr 22, 2008)

I have very small but very wide feet and they are a dream for me. So soft and cushy, I love them. I thought they were ugly too the first few times I saw them but then I tried them and now I'm hooked and own too many pairs. LOL

HugKiss :kiss2:

PS: Photo, why I love them and a picture of one from the new line by Crocs called YOU. 

View attachment 10Reason_Why_Crocs.jpg


View attachment Crocs-YOU.jpg


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 22, 2008)

foot pain and constantly swelling/deswelling feet because of lymphedema = trumps any feelings I have about shoe aesthetics. (I have a couple pairs)

I'd love to be exclusively in some hand-made leather somethingorothers, but...no mas.


----------



## JayInBuff (Apr 22, 2008)

HugKiss said:


> PS: Photo, why I love them and a picture of one from the new line by Crocs called YOU.



If there is a line that looks like regular shoes but has the comfort of Crocs, I'd be willing to change my mind about them. However, $150 a pair might be a bit much.


----------



## HugKiss (Apr 22, 2008)

I agree.. wait for the knockoffs to come out!


----------



## rainyday (Apr 23, 2008)

I've only seen medium widths listed. Do you all have narrow feet, or do they run wide. I need some gardening shoes, but I wear a WW width, so I'm wondering whether they're even worth a try.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 23, 2008)

are you talkin about the reg'lar Crocs or the new ones, Rainy?

if you mean the regular ones...they are reallllllllllly wide


----------



## Tooz (Apr 23, 2008)

I have quite wide feet and there's width to spare in my one set of crocs. YES AS I HAVE SAID I HAVE A PAIR. It's a love hate relationship


----------



## volatile (Apr 23, 2008)

I've never tried on let alone owned a pair of Crocs but I do have something similar. They are really comfortable & I wear them to work a lot because I'm on my feet most of the day. They are really squishy but they support your foot really well.

Anywear shoes 

The website is kind of slow and doesn't like to load sometimes. 
I have the Doc in black which I got before they made the DocII with no holes on top. I don't wear those anymore, just around the house. I also got the DocII in black & I just bought the Bermuda in Red & Chocolate.

They come in a lot of colors & range from $20-$30 a pair. You can find them or order them from any medical uniform store. They run very wide also. I usually wear a W or WW and these are roomy. They also run big. I generally wear a 8 1/2 but the 8 fits perfect. 

View attachment BERMUDAWEAR_WHT.JPG


View attachment Cherokee DOCII_BLK l.jpg


View attachment 03997_DOCClog_AW_med.jpg


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 24, 2008)

Love the purple shoes.  The site is coming up okay for me. The regular crocs fit me fit & I have very wide feet. I have tried on the their Mary Jane ones & they are too narrow to fit my feet.  They need to put those out in wide so we can wear them...


----------



## rainyday (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for the width answers. I think when I find some on sale I'll try them.

Liz, I'm talking about the kind that look like clogs.


----------



## Suze (Apr 26, 2008)

(I'm sure you crocs folks are pissed at me by now:batting:, but I wanted to share some interesting shoes I came over.)

Wouldn't say they are the cutes shoes i've ever laid my eyes on, but as you can see, they look like they could fit a wide foot well. AND they look comfortable! 
Best of all; for every shoe you purchase, they donate a pair to a child in need.
http://www.tomsshoes.com/Default.aspx

Dear I say this could be an alternative to crocs? (though not water resistant)
Oh well, it's just a suggestion!

ok, carry on. :bow: 

View attachment top16.jpg


View attachment profile117.jpg


----------



## LalaCity (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm starting to get excited about the "You" line -- I think I'd be wiling to shell out $150 for these (comfortable heels --can you imagine?):


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 26, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I'm starting to get excited about the "You" line -- I think I'd be wiling to shell out $150 for these (comfortable heels --can you imagine?):



that is a nice. shoe.


----------



## Ash (Apr 26, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I'm starting to get excited about the "You" line -- I think I'd be wiling to shell out $150 for these (comfortable heels --can you imagine?):



Love those.

I had a pair of the flip-flops that I loved just for running errands and stuff, but my dog ate part of one last week. I will definitely replace them, though. So comfy.


----------



## DeniseW (Jun 14, 2008)

Has anyone tried the new Cyprus style or Adara? The Cyprus are the ones with the 3 inch heel and adara are the flip flops. I'd love to buy some but would need to try them on first as I have wide feet. Does anyone know any stores that sell them? I tried to call customer service and they aren't open until Monday and I'm impatient. Or if you've already tried them, do they have any stretch to them at all?


----------



## cherylharrell (Jun 14, 2008)

I have no idea where to get those but good luck. You may want to try their website. I went Crocs crazy here lately. One my trip to Nags Head, I found Crocs for $6.99 in a Ben Franklin Dept store & couldn't help but get a lime green pair to go with my lime greent pants, top & jacket & got a yellow pair to go with yellow stuff.

I'd been wanting a pair of Mary Jane crocs but when I had found some in a few stores they fit kind snug. Well last Sat we went to Hornes in Port Royal, VAan old restuarant chain from the 60's which is no longer around except they have 2 restaurants left one of which is the Port Royal one. They have a gift shop there & I found some Mary Jane crocs. The ones with the holes in the top fit me. Nto as roomy as I like but they fit alright. So my hubby got me a pair since I'd been wanting a pair. I got black since it goes with everything. I wanted a pair in mint/seafoam green but they were out of my size. I found a pair in mint/seafoam green in Dillards dept store & got them. I couldn't help myself...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 14, 2008)

I too think Crocs are very unattractive. I've never tried a pair, but like Ashmamma, I think my feel would be sweating the whole time, if I wore them barefooted. 

BUT, this pair of heels??? Now THAT is a cute shoe......



LalaCity said:


> I'm starting to get excited about the "You" line -- I think I'd be wiling to shell out $150 for these (comfortable heels --can you imagine?):


----------



## Fish (Jun 14, 2008)

My Girlfriend has a pair and swears by their comfort. I've got LOTS of problems with my feet and am seriously looking into trying some for myself, rather than deal with all the problems regular shoes give me.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 14, 2008)

DeniseW said:


> Has anyone tried the new Cyprus style or Adara? The Cyprus are the ones with the 3 inch heel and adara are the flip flops. I'd love to buy some but would need to try them on first as I have wide feet. Does anyone know any stores that sell them? I tried to call customer service and they aren't open until Monday and I'm impatient. Or if you've already tried them, do they have any stretch to them at all?



I have a pair of the Cyprus. I ended up buying them from Crocs.com directly ($50).

They told me when I ordered them they worked best on wide feet and I find that they just fit my very wide feet, so that seems kinda true. I'm not sure about the stretch, though. A little, maybe.

They are rather higher-feeling than I thought they'd be. To the point where I haven't worn them out and about yet--I am not good with heels in general, so this isn't a big surprise and shouldn't be how you judge em. But I just thought I'd mention that they really are the full 3" high--the design makes them seem a little shorter.

They are cute as hell. I may end up just paying them forward to somebody honestly but for now I'm hoping I'll be able to wear them myself...someday. I don't usually buy "someday" shoes--never do, really--so I guess I'm putting my faith in what I don't know.

I got em in black. The colors totally rock.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Jun 14, 2008)

Now those are totally cute, Liz! I love 'em!
I hope you are able to wear them. I'm really tall, myself, and don't do heels often, but these look "chunky" enough to provide stability.
Good luck with them.


----------



## volatile (Jun 15, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I'm starting to get excited about the "You" line -- I think I'd be wiling to shell out $150 for these (comfortable heels --can you imagine?):



Those are so cute!


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Jun 16, 2008)

I used to think crocs were ugly. I tried some because I kept reading how they were comfortable and really helped to alleviate foot pain. I have the Celeste and I would gladly fork over the cash for another pair. They are really comfortable and your feet don't sweat as much as you'd think. 

View attachment AAAAAvtehzMAAAAAAOnH-A.jpg


----------



## cherylharrell (Jun 17, 2008)

Do the Celeste fit wide feet? I have trouble fitting into shoes with my wide feel & wish my luck those would be too narrow...


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 17, 2008)

There is no such thing as cute crocs.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jun 17, 2008)

I live in my maryjanes. I have very wide feet and even though the maryjanes are much narrower they still fit just fine even w/ socks. These shoes are a godsend to my arches or lack thereof. I think they are cutier than the regular ones.


----------



## canadianbbw4u (Jun 17, 2008)

I bought my frist pair of crocs about 2 years ago. I love them. I wear them almost every day. I have bought the "knock offs" and I hate them. I will spend the extra $$ for the real thing. You dont have to wear the flashy ones, white or black arent bad. I own lime green, bright orange, a sage green and a blue pair. I've worn my crocs for hours and hours shopping and my feet ever get sore. Plus they are soo easy to clean!!!


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Jun 17, 2008)

cherylharrell said:


> Do the Celeste fit wide feet? I have trouble fitting into shoes with my wide feel & wish my luck those would be too narrow...



I would say they do fit wide feet. My feet are wide but I can usually get them into a regular width. The shoes are pretty wide.


----------



## cherylharrell (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info. My feet are so wide I could never get them into a regular width shoe. Sigh...


----------



## Tracy (Jun 25, 2008)

I love wearing my croc flip flops and I just bought 2 pairs of these. I love them:smitten:. They are dressy enough that I wear them to work. I got the black/charcoal and chocolate/cotton candy.  

View attachment crocs.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 3, 2008)

Okay I feel a bit bad about dragging up a 9 day old thread when I really have nothing productive, or even positive, to say. Only a little bit though. :]

I just wanted to add this picture because it made me laugh:






Oh, how I love Maddox. [http://maddox.xmission.com/]


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 3, 2008)

Well its ok that you bumped an old post, it gives the people that DON'T hate crocs something to read


----------



## DeniseW (Aug 3, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Okay I feel a bit bad about dragging up a 9 day old thread when I really have nothing productive, or even positive, to say. Only a little bit though. :]
> 
> I just wanted to add this picture because it made me laugh:
> 
> ...



lol, very funny


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Aug 3, 2008)

I personnaly don't like to look of crocs... I find them ugly too... Children at the school where I teach seem to know nothing else!  :doh:

I tought that I'd never wear them... Oh, oh, oh.... Another teacher convinced me to try a pair that look like sandals. I went to the store and do you know what? Yes, I admit it, they are comfortable and these are cute. I left the store with the damned crocs! I still can't wear them to work tough...

I learned to never say never... Hahahahaa!  

View attachment PAAAAAPABCMNBDFEt.jpg


----------



## supersoup (Aug 3, 2008)

<------ still loves her crocs, and doesn't give a damn what anyone thinks.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 3, 2008)

supersoup said:


> <------ still loves her crocs, and doesn't give a damn what anyone thinks.




ditto, girl. Ditto. 

^5


----------



## mossystate (Aug 3, 2008)

I bought a pair of flip-flops ( I still tend to call them..thongs...heh ). I think they were the unisex flops. Zappos did not have a few of the styles I see posted here. The first couple of times I wore them, the strap part was doing something wicked with the top of my right foot. There wasn't any red mark when I took them off and there was no pinching, but, it still did something to a nerve on my foot....was not a good feeling. I wore them a third time and they did better. They were comfy as I was trekking through airports.

I don't know that I could do the clog....that might take some Croctherapy...


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Aug 3, 2008)

My feet get really hot, so the regular crocs are out for me because I just know they'd make that fart sound when I walk. However, I tried on those cute little criss-cross sandals. I have wide feet, but these things are really loose. *Do they continue to stretch out - or do they fit about the same since they are plastic-y?*

I did see they have 'em with faux fur lining... kinda cute, no?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 3, 2008)

Sugar Magnolia said:


> My feet get really hot, so the regular crocs are out for me because I just know they'd make that fart sound when I walk. However, I tried on those cute little criss-cross sandals. I have wide feet, but these things are really loose. *Do they continue to stretch out - or do they fit about the same since they are plastic-y?*
> 
> I did see they have 'em with faux fur lining... kinda cute, no?



I haven't noticed any stretching at all. They seem to fit about the same. (BTW, have you tried the crocks with the holes in them? I don't care for the closed clogs either, except for gardening, but the holey ones didn't make my feet sweat at all).

The fleece lined clogs are great for Alaska. A good friend of mine wears hers in the fall and spring here, and on cool and muddy days, when we take our dogs out for walks on trails. They keep her feet toasty and can be washed up nicely.


----------



## layla (Aug 3, 2008)

they maybe ugly as sin... but i love mine. they are very comfortable. and they are VERY light weight, which is awesome too. Funny thing... my friend told me that they make them in different countries. And that depending on which country they are from they are wider. When I bought mine, i did try on several pairs and i found that what they said about the width was true. If you flip them over it will tell you where they were made. According to my friend the Canadian ones are the narrowest. I have to say that is what I saw.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 3, 2008)

layla said:


> they maybe ugly as sin... but i love mine. they are very comfortable. and they are VERY light weight, which is awesome too. Funny thing... my friend told me that they make them in different countries. *And that depending on which country they are from they are wider. * When I bought mine, i did try on several pairs and i found that what they said about the width was true. If you flip them over it will tell you where they were made. According to my friend the Canadian ones are the narrowest. I have to say that is what I saw.



Hmm, that's strange. I just assumed they like, put some foam in a mold and there ya go, Crocs. Seems odd they'd be different widths.


----------



## cherylharrell (Aug 4, 2008)

I confess I love my crocs. I have a few real ones & some cheap knockofgf. Have them in blue, navy, black,tan, yellow, lime green & teal blue. I have 2 of the Maray Jane pairs. 1 black & 1 mint/seafoam green. Those are so cute & not as crocy looking. They are comfy too. Being a diabetic I wear socks with mine. I dunno if that is a faux paus but my feet have to be protected...


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 7, 2009)

A brand new Croc outlet just opened up here in CT, nuff said!!!


----------



## Tania (Mar 7, 2009)

Dang, they have entire outlets dedicated to these things?

I guess I shouldn't be surprised. 

I do like the sleek slip-ons with the grosgrain bows that they produced for Hallmark a couple of years ago; I bought a pair to wear to the pool and such.


----------



## GWARrior (Mar 7, 2009)

oohhh crocs are so ugly. i remember the first time i saw a pair... was on an adorable 10yr old hippie flower child. she wore bright orange crocs with her patchwork sundress.

she was cute, but the crocs were ugly.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 27, 2009)

Baaahahahahahaaahaahaha!!


----------



## Suze (Mar 27, 2009)

Some cats would disagree, Sam  

View attachment 1220477313913-1878544167.jpg


----------



## gypsy (Mar 27, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Baaahahahahahaaahaahaha!!



Bite me, Sammie. 

:batting:


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh man, I had no idea they had Crocs outlets. I would love to go to one. I am praying my crocs didn't get tossed when I moved outta my house to move in with my folks due to hubby's passing (gonna rent out the house to get some income). I may have to re-buy...


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 29, 2009)

Tooz said:


> They are all hideously ugly.



I couldn't agree more. I keep threatening to burn my friends crocs.


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't mind them. They are comfy & don't look to bad on me. I do love my Mary Jane crocs. They are the cutest of all the crocs...


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 30, 2009)

I have an impossible time finding comfortable shoes and I've never had a pair of Croq's on my feet, so I would never say never where they are concerned... 

I do love this pic though.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 30, 2009)

gypsy said:


> Bite me, Sammie.
> 
> :batting:



Sam and I are going to host an intervention...


----------



## gypsy (Mar 30, 2009)

luscious_lulu said:


> I couldn't agree more. I keep threatening to burn my friends crocs.



OH NO YOU DI'IN'T!!

Away from my Crocs, foul beast.


----------



## gypsy (Mar 30, 2009)

luscious_lulu said:


> Sam and I are going to host an intervention...



You wish! Now I'm gonna wear nothing but my crocs when we're in Jersey, just to annoy you. I had planned on wearing "cute" shoes, but this just sealed the deal, missy.


----------



## Leesa (Mar 30, 2009)

I got Mickey Mouse Crocs for the summer. They are comfy and very easy to slip on. Works for me!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 30, 2009)

gypsy said:


> You wish! Now I'm gonna wear nothing but my crocs when we're in Jersey, just to annoy you. I had planned on wearing "cute" shoes, but this just sealed the deal, missy.



lol... I'm going to steal your crocs while you're sleeping and... and... cut them into tiny little pieces.


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 31, 2009)

They'll never get my crocs. Never ever!


----------



## gypsy (Mar 31, 2009)

luscious_lulu said:


> lol... I'm going to steal your crocs while you're sleeping and... and... cut them into tiny little pieces.



That's ok, I have to go buy a new pair anyway, that will just get me off my ass and do it!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 31, 2009)

gypsy said:


> That's ok, I have to go buy a new pair anyway, that will just get me off my ass and do it!



biatch...


----------



## george83 (Apr 2, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Baaahahahahahaaahaahaha!!



HAHAHA thats so true .

Our cats and my mums dog loves playing with our crocs lol.

That pic is priceless .


----------

